# Bad Lifter or Bad Plug?



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey guys, check this out. Lately whenever I start my car its lumpy like it has a bad plug- I will change the plugs tonight to see if its the problem, but if I floor the car at idle or drive it for a minute itll clear out. I thought it was the ignition system so I changed the SPARK PLUG WIRES, CAP AND ROTOR. The rotor and cap were really worn out anyways- I just changed them like 10,000 MILES AGO though- but Im running an msd so maybe that had something to do with it. Anyways, Im thinking I fouled one of the plugs with a bad ignition and I just need to change them. BUT THE OTHER DAY I WAS LISTENING TO MY MOTOR AFTER I HAD CHANGED SOME THINGS AND OTHER THEN THE EXHAUST LEAK ON THE PASSENGER SIDE I COULD HEAR A LIFTER TAPPING LIGHTLY. WOULD THAT CAUSE THIS START-UP PROBLEM? IF SO THEN HOW CAN I TELL WHICH ONE IS BAD SO I CAN CHANGE IT?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think mine does the same thing as yours does. You get that pretty loud tick when it first starts and runs for a while? After a bit I don't hear it anymore (10-15 miles) or I just get used to it and pay it no mind. I think it's a loose lifter ticking to be honest with you. But people drive 10+ years with loose lifters and never have a problem but it does get annoying


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

lifters dont stop ticking bro
You probably have the same problem I do- you busted studs on your exhaust manifold- look on the passenger side and check it out- I bet youll find out thats where your ticking is


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I looked last night and couldn't find anything. When I got my car I got the manifolds retapped and new studs in


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You had them "retapped"? What do you mean? On top of that though, turn the car on (obviously when its cold) and feel for an exhaust leak- you can also chase the sound and see where its coming from- get a can of carb and choke cleaner and whenever you hit a vacuum line thats open or you hit an exhaust leak the sound will stop
I dont know about the lifter thing though. If the thing is stuck then I dont know how the engine would work properly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I said a loose lifter. Not stuck. And yes the engine would fry itself if one wasn't working


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

How could it be loose? theyre hydraulic?- it would just be dead. anyways- I will check it out after work ANYONE ELSE WITH ANY IDEAS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

plugs were fouled, Im glad it wasnt a lifter


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol I didn't know the VG has hydraulic lifters. I thought it might still have pushrods.

lol I guess over head cam never registered in my brain for the VG


----------



## indyantihero (Mar 13, 2007)

:newbie: 300zx newb here... are the lifters adjustable at all??? mine is ticking, not an exhaust leak, and i didn't know if you could adjust them at all...


----------

